# .223 ammo



## Shin71 (Aug 18, 2010)

Whats the best round for generic training.  I just bought one of these for a three gun matches and I just realized how much ammo costs.  Anyone know of a good (cheap) source for supply; I dont have a press (yet) but probably will in the future so reloadable rounds are preferred.


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 19, 2010)

Im having luck with a 1000 rd lot of Ultramax 55 gr I purchased from Cabelas. Its re-manufactured using Lake City brass with the primer crimp removed so it's relodable.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 19, 2010)

What twist rate is your barrel?  

If you have a 1 in 9" barrel, then I suggest Winchester Q3131A, which is a very clean burning load that has proven to be pretty darn accurate in my AR's.


----------



## Shin71 (Aug 19, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> What twist rate is your barrel?
> 
> If you have a 1 in 9" barrel, then I suggest Winchester Q3131A, which is a very clean burning load that has proven to be pretty darn accurate in my AR's.


 
Its a 1/7 twist, actual Colt barrel; the rilfle I call Frankenstein since I made it out of parts.  Its mostly Colt/Bushmaster but the lower is DPMS:ak47:

Where can I pick up the Win ammo?  I will probably try the lake city stuff too if bulk is affordable.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 20, 2010)

Shin71 said:


> Its a 1/7 twist, actual Colt barrel; the rilfle I call Frankenstein since I made it out of parts.  Its mostly Colt/Bushmaster but the lower is DPMS:ak47:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 20, 2010)

If you can, reload your 5.56 ammo.

There is cheap 55 gr FMJ out there and that is what I do.

But yes, if you don't reload, Winchester 55 gr FMJ, or Federal, or Lake City (if you can find it.)

What is more, with the problems the 62gr GI round has, the 855 that is, I've found I prefer the 55gr M193 stuff better for I'm not the Army and for SD use the 55gr old GI load is fine.

So that way, my practice round is pretty mch the same as the SD round.

Deaf


----------

